# wmv files, mp3 files and drag-drop ... :S



## shesulsa (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay. Bought a cheapo MP3 player (yes, it has to be a cheapo one - I'm not buying another $150 model only to be lost in the Safeway parking lot again) and it says to drag and drop files from the CD to MP3 folder. Well ... that didn't work.

So I save them to the library which didn't give me a file format option.

Can I convert these or delete and re-save without downloading another friggin' program?


----------



## Ronin74 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's still available, as I downloaded my copy years ago, but there's a program called MusicMatch Jukebox, which allows you to convert CD tracks to MP3 or WAV files. It was a free download at the time, but like I said, it's been years (I think like 1999)


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 29, 2009)

iTunes is a free program. It will convert them (at however high bit-rate you want) and add artwork etc, allow you to sort on the computer, all that. I really like the way it works, although I save 'playlists' as each album, easier for me to play just what I want.


----------



## jim777 (Jul 30, 2009)

You can rip MP3 files or WMV files with Windows Media Player as well, at a bunch of different bit rates. Not sure why you couldn't drag and drop the files to your MP3 player though, that sounds to me like there might be a little 'lock' switch on the player you haven't discovered yet, and it's currently in the locked position. I'd check that first


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 30, 2009)

Jim, I'm betting because the files on the CD's are aiff files. They just need to be converted to work etc.


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 30, 2009)

What is the make/ model of your MP3 player? Are the songs you're trying to move on a CD or on your computer's hard drive? Did you rip them yourself or download them?  What format are they in? Are you using Windows Explorer (W/E) to drag/ drop the songs or are you using another app to move the files?  Do you get any kind of error message? Can you navigate to the music folder on the player via W/E?  If so, do you see the music files there?  What make/ model player do you have? 

I use Windows Media player to rip my CDs to my drive in MP3 format at 256 bit rate. For WAV files I use "Traders Little Helper" to convert the files to MP3, OOG or APE.  

Jukebox was always a little kludgey... I have an old RCA MP3 player and had to use Jukebox to convert the songs to RCA's proprietary format - alway a PITA.


----------



## jim777 (Jul 30, 2009)

Dave Leverich said:


> Jim, I'm betting because the files on the CD's are aiff files. They just need to be converted to work etc.



You know you're right; to be honest, it hadn't occurred to me that someone would skip the step of ripping the disk first, before putting the files on an MP3 player.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 30, 2009)

I used Windows Media Player to *copy the files from CD to library* - that's the Vista version option I was given.  Then I tried to copy those files from the library to the Sansa Shaker mp3 player.

So it sounds like what I need to do is "rip" the songs from the CD then? Then they should be converted in that process to mp3 files?


----------



## Big Don (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm with you Shesulsa. I have a $30 MP3 player. I don't _need _an _Ipod
_


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 31, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I'm with you Shesulsa. I have a $30 MP3 player. I don't _need _an _Ipod
> _



Can you play podcasts?  I couldn't live without my podcast subscriptions.

Adam Carolla
Frosty, Heidi and Frank
Savage Love
ProArms
Gunfighter Cast
Astronomy Cast

Those shows all help me get through the ton of driving I do for work.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 1, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Can you play podcasts?  I couldn't live without my podcast subscriptions.


I honestly don't know, for the simple reason that they don't interest me.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I used Windows Media Player to *copy the files from CD to library* - that's the Vista version option I was given.  Then I tried to copy those files from the library to the Sansa Shaker mp3 player.
> 
> So it sounds like what I need to do is "rip" the songs from the CD then? Then they should be converted in that process to mp3 files?



Uhhh ... anyone have an answer?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> > Originally Posted by *shesulsa*
> >
> >
> > _I used Windows Media Player to *copy the files from CD to library* - that's the Vista version option I was given. Then I tried to copy those files from the library to the Sansa Shaker mp3 player.
> ...


What I usually do is use Windows Media player to rip the songs directly from the CD to the library... they'll end up being wav. files then a converter is needed... that I don't have ... at the time being. 
Wish I could help you... but ripping is (in my experience) the first step.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 1, 2009)

Shesulsa, the itunes is free btw. You just click preferences, then 'When you insert a CD: [Import CD]', and click on the 'Import Settings' to the right. I usually do like 160 kbps (256 I find most stereo's can't even use the extra info, and it's much larger file size).
For audiobooks you can easily go 80 kbps etc.
Again, it's free and rips them to MP3 quickly and you can keep them sorted on the computer etc.


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 2, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I honestly don't know, for the simple reason that they don't interest me.



Wow D...I figured they'd interest you a lot.  It's talk radio on just about any topic you could want.  It's great for keeping up on current events, listening to political discussions, even hearing self defense training tips.  Mas Ayoob is a bit part of the ProArms cast, for instance.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 2, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Wow D...I figured they'd interest you a lot.  It's talk radio on just about any topic you could want.  It's great for keeping up on current events, listening to political discussions, even hearing self defense training tips.  Mas Ayoob is a bit part of the ProArms cast, for instance.


I don't want to hear talk very often. On those few occasions I want it to be live, not delayed.


----------



## fireman00 (Aug 2, 2009)

Windows Vista Home version:
1.) Click Start. 
2.) From the Start menu click Windows Media Player.  
3.) Click Tools from the menu at the top of the screen.
4.) Click Options from the Tools menu. 
5.) From the Options screen click on the Rip Music tab.
6.) Rip Music page:
a.) at the top of the page under Rip Music To This Location you can choose to change where files are placed.
b.) about 1/2 down under Rip Settings is a list of formats to choose from.  Click on the down arrow and choose MP3. 
c.) At the bottom of the page under Audio Quality is a slide bar - choose the bit rate you'd like - I prefer 256 kps, some folks say 320 is the way to go others say 128 kbs is fine.  Just depends on your preference and how many songs you want to put on your player. 
d.) In the middle of the page is an option to Rip CD When Inserted.  I click that option.
e.) In the middle of the page is an option to Eject CD When Ripping Is Complete. I checked that option. 
7.) Click Apply then OK.
8.) Insert a CD into the tray and it should rip to MP3 format.


----------

